# Seltsamer Anruf von der Telekom



## NeilManlius (11. September 2013)

Hi there,

gestern habe ich einen seltsamen Anruf von einer (angeblichen?) Telekom-Mitarbeiterin bekommen. Sie erklärte mir, es habe in den letzten Wochen ein Hackerangriff stattgefunden, bei dem Hacker einen Trojaner verbreiten und damit anschließend Daten ausspionieren, die sie dann benutzen, um im Netz Musikdateien und Videos zu kaufen. Den Namen des Trojaners kannte sie bzw. wollte sie mit Hinweis auf noch laufende Ermittlungen mir nicht sagen. Der Angriff hätte sich während der Sommerferien in NRW (also vom 22.7.-4.9.2013) ereignet.

Dann wollte sie von mir wissen, ob ich auf meinen Rechnern Sicherheits-Software installiert habe und war insbesondere daran interessiert, ob ich eine kostenpflichtige Lizenz besitze oder nur eine Freeware-Version. Ich habe dazu allerdings nichts gesagt, weil ich niemandem davon erzählen wollte, welche Antivirus-Software ich benutze. Ich habe das Gespräch dann beendet und erklärt, ich würde mich jetzt erstmal informieren und wenn ich eine Frage hätte, würde ich noch mal anrufen.

Ich habe bei der ganzen Sache den starken Verdacht, dass es nur darum ging, dass man mir irgendein Sicherheitspaket verkaufen wollte. Im Netz habe ich auch nichts über den beschriebenen Hackerangriff gefunden, zumal das dann ja sicher auch die Medien gegangen wäre, wenn die T-Com bereits die Kunden zu Hause anruft, um sich über deren Sicherheitsmaßnahmen zu vergewissern. Und dass sie mir den Namen der Malware nicht nennen konnte, ist ja doch auch mehr als seltsam.

Hat jemand anders aus diesem Forum schon mal so einen Anruf gehabt? Oder ist jemandem bekannt, ob dieser Hackerangriff in letzter Zeit wirklich stattgefunden hat (gibt ja immer wieder mal welche) und wie die entsprechenden Malware heißt?

See you,

NeilManlius


----------



## Painkiller (11. September 2013)

Kannst du via deinem Router raus finden, was das für eine Telefonnummer war, die da angerufen hat?


----------



## schmidt206 (11. September 2013)

Ein Bekannter von mir hat den gleichen Anruf bekommen. Nachdem er sich nicht dazu geäußert hat, hat er ein Schreiben von der Telekom-"Abuse"-Abteilung bekommen, mit der Bitte, seinen Rechner zu scannen und sich zurückzumelden. Sein T-Online-Mail-Account wurde dabei gesperrt, den er aber sowieso nicht nutzt. Nach einem Anruf und der Darstellung der Situation wurde alles geklärt.


----------



## NeilManlius (11. September 2013)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst du via deinem Router raus finden, was das für eine Telefonnummer war, die da angerufen hat?



Ja. Kann ich die hier denn posten?



schmidt206 schrieb:


> Ein Bekannter von mir hat den gleichen Anruf bekommen. Nachdem er sich nicht dazu geäußert hat, hat er ein Schreiben von der Telekom-"Abuse"-Abteilung bekommen, mit der Bitte, seinen Rechner zu scannen und sich zurückzumelden. Sein T-Online-Mail-Account wurde dabei gesperrt, den er aber sowieso nicht nutzt. Nach einem Anruf und der Darstellung der Situation wurde alles geklärt.


 
Hatte es denn tatsächlich einen Virenangriff gegeben oder war das alles falscher Alarm?


----------



## Painkiller (11. September 2013)

> Ja. Kann ich die hier denn posten?


Musst du nicht zwingend. Jage sie erst mal durch Google.


----------



## schmidt206 (11. September 2013)

NeilManlius schrieb:


> Hatte es denn tatsächlich einen Virenangriff gegeben oder war das alles falscher Alarm?


Man wusste es nicht genau. Die Dame hat selbst keine Ahnung gehabt und meinte, dass solche Briefe (ihrer Meinung nach) nach dem Zufallsprinzip rausgehen.
Ich nehme an die Hälfte der über 60-jährigen wird drauf reinfallen und sich den Virenschutz der Telekom andrehen lassen...


----------



## NeilManlius (14. September 2013)

schmidt206 schrieb:


> Man wusste es nicht genau. Die Dame hat selbst keine Ahnung gehabt und meinte, dass solche Briefe (ihrer Meinung nach) nach dem Zufallsprinzip rausgehen.
> Ich nehme an die Hälfte der über 60-jährigen wird drauf reinfallen und sich den Virenschutz der Telekom andrehen lassen...


 
Sehe ich das richtig, dass du das für einen versteckten Werbeanruf hältst?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. September 2013)

Schwer zu sagen ob es quasi Köderei war, der Verdacht besteht natürlich. Ich hätte mir in so einem Falle mehr Details gewünscht bzw. eine Mail mit Infos. Könnte genauso auch nur ein Anruf für die Statistiken gewesen sein.


----------



## The_Trasher (14. September 2013)

Die Frage ist natürlich ob es überhaupt jemand von der T-Com war...

Sollte die Dame wirklich von der Telekom gewesen sein, ist das an Dreistigkeit kaum zu überbieten und aufs schärfste zu verurteilen. Sollt es den Angriff gegeben haben ist das natürlich anders zu sehen und man könnte es auch als "Kundenservice" betrachten, nachdem aber auch ich auf die schnelle nichts im Netz gefunden habe gehe ich mal davon aus das die Aussage frei erfunden ist.


----------



## kero81 (14. September 2013)

The_Trasher schrieb:


> "Kundenservice"



Kundenservice?! Telekom?! Da passt was nicht.  Ich halte den Anruf auch für einen versteckten Werbeanruf...


----------



## Slezer (14. September 2013)

Die Jungs schrecken vor nichts zurück.


----------



## OctoCore (15. September 2013)

Seit wann ist die übliche Trojanerverbreitung ein Hackerangriff? 
Ist natürlich eine Art von Angriff - aber eine andere.


NeilManlius schrieb:


> Hatte es denn tatsächlich einen Virenangriff gegeben oder war das alles falscher Alarm?


Ja - weil die nämlich die ganze Zeit stattfinden, auch in dieser Sekunde.
Connecte deinen Rechner mal nackt (ohne Firewall oder Router bzw. Router mit ausgeknipsten Schutzfiltern Edit: Und natürlich ohne aktiven AV-Schutz ) direkt mit dem Internet - in ein paar Sekunden hast du dir was gefangen, dafür muss man noch nicht einmal aktiv werden und sowas machen wie den Browser zu öffnen. 
Wuaaahaha - Panik!
Fear and loathing vor dem Rechner!
Ich hätte mich ja drauf eingelassen, nur um zu wissen, was sie mir genau andrehen wollen. 
Hätte mich echt interessiert - seriöse AV-Soft oder nutzlosen Müll für teuer Geld oder nur als Vorwand, meine Kreditkarten- und sonstige Daten an Land zu ziehen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. September 2013)

Glühstrumpf zu den 10 K Octo .
Da hier ja noch keine Bestätigungen oder ähnliches eingegangen sind klingt es schon nach einem Fake


----------



## OctoCore (15. September 2013)

Danke. 
Jupp - klingt nach Standardabzockmasche.


----------



## Oberst Klink (15. September 2013)

Ich werf einfach mal die Vermutung in den Raum, dass es damit zu tun haben könnte: https://portal.telekomcloud.com/aktion/#xtor=AD-47-[]-[]-[]-[awareness-stroeer-consumer-electronics]-[]-[]


----------



## keinnick (15. September 2013)

The_Trasher schrieb:


> Die Frage ist natürlich ob es überhaupt jemand von der T-Com war...
> 
> Sollte die Dame wirklich von der Telekom gewesen sein, ist das an Dreistigkeit kaum zu überbieten und aufs schärfste zu verurteilen. Sollt es den Angriff gegeben haben ist das natürlich anders zu sehen und man könnte es auch als "Kundenservice" betrachten, nachdem aber auch ich auf die schnelle nichts im Netz gefunden habe gehe ich mal davon aus das die Aussage frei erfunden ist.


 
Vorausgesetzt der Anruf war wirklich von der Telekom, könnte da schon was dran sein. Aber: Ich würde den Anruf einfach ignorieren. Wenn sie es ernstmeinen kommt da eh noch ein Schreiben oder zumindest eine E-Mail in der alles weitere beschrieben wird.

@TE: Wurde Dir das tatsächlich so verkauft als hätte ein Angriff auf Deinen Anschluss stattgefunden oder ging das ganze (angeblich) von Deinem Anschluss aus?


----------



## NeilManlius (16. September 2013)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:
			
		

> Musst du nicht zwingend. Jage sie erst mal durch Google.



Hab ich gemacht. Die Nummer taucht dort im Zusammenhang mit Werbeanrufen von der Telekom auf.



			
				keinnick schrieb:
			
		

> @TE: Wurde Dir das tatsächlich so verkauft als hätte ein Angriff auf Deinen Anschluss stattgefunden oder ging das ganze (angeblich) von Deinem Anschluss aus?



Nein. Konkret wurde nicht gesagt, dass mein Anschluss davon betroffen sei. Ich wurde nur gefragt, welche Sicherheitssoftware ich einsetze.


----------



## sebbelzsch (16. September 2013)

Also ich würde auf sowas tippen oder eben tatsächlich auf einen Werbeanruf der Telekom.


----------



## keinnick (17. September 2013)

NeilManlius schrieb:


> Nein. Konkret wurde nicht gesagt, dass mein Anschluss davon betroffen sei. Ich wurde nur gefragt, welche Sicherheitssoftware ich einsetze.



Ok, dann würde ich das ganze einfach ignorieren / vergessen.


----------

